# Die Wahl zwischen PWM und DC Anschluss



## Pent (10. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

bitte beleidigt mich nicht, weil ich frage, aber ich habe einfach keine Antwort hier im Forum oder im Netz gefunden.

Ich verstehe das die RPM bei beiden Verfahren unterschiedlich gesteuert werden. 
PWM über Frequenz und DC per Spannung.

Aber was ist davon nun eigentlich "besser"? Ich habe gelesen das PWM wohl leichter zu steuern sei?

Ich habe mal ein BIOS gesehen wo man per Kurve einstellen konnte wie schnell sich je nach Temperatur die Kühler drehen soll, dort konnte man zwischen PWM und DC auch wechseln und die Kurve lies sich jeweils gleich einstellen. Also konnte ich daran nicht erkennen warum PWM "besser" ist.

Wenn PWM tatsächlich besser ist, warum werden so viele Kühler von namhaften Herstellern nur mit 3 Pins verkauft?

Sollte man, wenn man sich einen PC zusammenstellt nun auf PWM oder DC Kühler setzen?


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. Mai 2019)

Wenn du einen PWM Lüfter hast (4pin) steuerst du über PWM und wenn du einen 3pin Lüfter hast über DC ( Spannung ) weil die sich nicht über PWM steuern lassen. Thats all 

Was die Frage mit dem Kühler angeht, so gut wie alle CPU Kühler die ordentlich sind haben PWM Lüfter dabei. Es gibt ca 650 Kühler laut Geizhals, davon sind 100 mit 3pin und 550 mit 4pin. Da du sowieso einen Kühler kaufst der eine gute Preis / Leistung hat, wirst du auch immer 4pin PWM Lüfter haben. Ich steuere in meinem PC alles über 4pin Lüfter, auch die Gehäuselüfter. Manche Gehäuse ( z.b. Meshify S2) haben auch einen Controller verbaut mit dem man 3pin Lüfter über PWM steuern kann.


----------



## Tumbler (10. Mai 2019)

So weit ich weiss, ist die minimale Drehzahl bei PWM-gesteuerten Lüftern kleiner (während die maximale Drehzahl gleich wie bei DC ist). V.a. können PWM-Lüfter aus dem Stand direkt auf eine niedrige Drehzahl gebracht werden, während DC-Lüfter zuerst auf eine höhere Drehzahl gebracht und dann runtergeregelt werden. Grund dafür ist, dass die Gleitreibung kleiner ist als die Haftreibung. Das ist relevant, wenn die Lüfter unterhalb einer gewissen Temperatur ganz aus sein und dann für höhere Temperaturen langsam hochfahren sollen. Beim Aufstarten führen viele Geräte mit Lüfter hingegen sowieso eine Art Selbsttest durch, bei dem alle Lüfter kurz aufs Maximum gesetzt werden. Da ist dann kein Unterschied zwischen PWM und DC auszumachen.

Andere Gründe, warum PWM oder DC bei Lüftern besser sein soll, fallen mir nicht ein. Evtl. kann es bei schlecht umgesetzter PWM Steuerung zu ungleichmässiger Geräuschentwicklung kommen, analog zum hochfrequenten Flackern bei PWM geregelter Helligkeit von LCD-Bildschirmen. Von so einem Fall habe ich aber bei PC-Lüftern noch nie gehört.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2019)

Pent schrieb:


> bitte beleidigt mich nicht, weil ich frage, aber ich habe einfach keine Antwort hier im Forum oder im Netz gefunden.



Keine Sorge, blöde Fragen gibt es nicht.



Pent schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das die RPM bei beiden Verfahren unterschiedlich gesteuert werden.
> PWM über Frequenz und DC per Spannung.
> 
> Aber was ist davon nun eigentlich "besser"? Ich habe gelesen das PWM wohl leichter zu steuern sei?



PWM ist genauer daher wird das bevorzugt.



Pent schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein BIOS gesehen wo man per Kurve einstellen konnte wie schnell sich je nach Temperatur die Kühler drehen soll, dort konnte man zwischen PWM und DC auch wechseln und die Kurve lies sich jeweils gleich einstellen. Also konnte ich daran nicht erkennen warum PWM "besser" ist.



Weils eben genauer ist. Wenn du also PWM Lüfter hast, nutze auch die PWM Regelung.



Pent schrieb:


> Wenn PWM tatsächlich besser ist, warum werden so viele Kühler von namhaften Herstellern nur mit 3 Pins verkauft?



Es gibt 3 und 4 Pin Lüfter und wenn du eine Lüftersteuerung hast, kann auch ein 3 Pin Lüfter reichen.



Pent schrieb:


> Sollte man, wenn man sich einen PC zusammenstellt nun auf PWM oder DC Kühler setzen?



Ein CPU Kühler hat in der Regel immer PWM. Bleib bei PWM im CPU Kühler Bereich. Ist sinnvoller, weil eben genauer.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, blöde Fragen gibt es nicht.



Richtig, aber das sehen hier leider einige fälschlicher Weise trotzdem anders! 

Meine Erfahrungen mit PWM und DC sehen so aus, beides kann man gut nutzen, PWM reagiert schneller, also läßt sich die Lüfterdrehzahl schneller hoch oder runter regulieren als bei DC, allerdings kann dies auch ein Nachteil sein, weil der Lüfter und damit das Betriebsgeräusch damit etwas nervöser sein kann, wenn man bei kleinsten Lastschwankungen schon eine Änderung der Lüfterdrehzahl hört.
Ich habe selbst einen alten PC mit billigem 120mm DC-CPU-Fan und der läuft weitaus leiser als mein neuerer PC mit Highend-PWM-Lüftern.
Das ist zwar so nicht die Regel, aber es soll nur zeigen, daß man mit beidem super leise, aber auch nervig laute PCs bauen kann, je nach dem wie hoch der Kühlaufwand ist und wie man die Lüfter einstellt.


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Mai 2019)

Wie schnell so ein Lüfter reagiert hängt nur von der eingestellen Lüfterkurve ab, an PWM oder DC liegt das erstmal nicht


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2019)

Bei mir sind die Lüfter in PWM und auf Auto. Also keine Lüfterkurve.
Und nervös ist da gar nichts.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (11. Mai 2019)

hab meine auch auf PWM aber mit Lüfterkurve gestellt laufen auch ruhig ist aber viel Einstellungsarbeit bis sie richtig laufen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Mai 2019)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich - an meiner Aquaero 5 - jemals einen PWM-Lüfter gehört habe, der wirklich genau so leise, geschweige denn leiser gelaufen ist, als sein DC-Pendant. "Nah dran" ist da das höchste der Gefühle.
Die Pulsweitenmodulation bietet zum Teil deutlich geringere Mindestdrehzahlen. Dafür gibt es jedoch häufiger Probleme mit der Taktung bei der Umpolung der Magnetfelder. Je nachdem, wie die 12V-Impulse geschaltet werden, kann es zu unerwünschten Geräuschanregungen kommen. Hängt zum Teil auch von der verwendeten Lüftersteuerung ab.
3-Pin DC finde ich persönlich umproblematischer.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Mai 2019)

> Zitat von *Threshold*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Tim1974 schrieb:


> Richtig, aber das sehen hier leider einige fälschlicher Weise trotzdem anders!
> Getroffenen Hunde ...  .


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2019)

Lüfter die per Spannung gesteuert werden müssen meist mindestens immer 5v anliegen haben da sie sonst stehen bleiben. Da die Drehzahl per Spannung geregelt wird kann die Spannung nur bis zu einer gewissen Drehzahl herab gesetzt werden. Zum anlaufen müssen die Lüfter an die 7v haben, die Spannung muss daher kurzzeitig höher liegen. Bei einem Aquaero z.B. kenne ich es auch so her das eine Anlaufspannung noch zusätzlich bestimmt werden kann.

PWM Lüfter hingegen werden per Frequenz gesteuert und haben immer 12v anliegen.
Daher ist immer genug Spannung vorhanden und die Lüfter können so auch geringere Drehzahlen erreichen.
PWM-Lüfter können aber auch per Spannung geregelt werden.

Vorteil von PWM Lüfter ist auch das die Spannung und die Masse auch direkt vom Netzteil bezogen werden kann und so reicht es dann das nur Tacho und PWM an den Fan Anschluss zurück geht. Dadurch wird der Anschluss des Lüfters nicht überlastet und es können sehr viele Lüfter zugleich geregelt werden. Nur darf mit so einer Konstellation nur das PWM Signal auf alle Lüfter verteilt werden und nur von EINEM Lüfter darf das Tacho Signal zurück geführt werden.


----------



## akapuma (9. November 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> PWM-Lüfter können aber auch per Spannung geregelt werden.



Hallo,

ich möchte mich mal hier dranhängen:

Ich habe als Gehäuselüfter einen Artic P12PWM auf einem Asus B450M-A. Der Lüfter dreht laut Datenblatt zwischen 200 und 1800 rpm. Im Bios kann ich zwischen PWM und DC umstellen.

Wähle ich DC und führe eine Fan-Kalibrierung durch, dann beträgt die einstellbare Mindestdrehzahl ca. 500rpm. Ich kann den Lüfter aber auch komplett ausschalten, vermutlich wird dem Lüfter die Spannung komplett abgeschaltet.

Wähle ich PWM und führe eine Fan-Kalibrierung durch, dann beträgt die einstellbare Mindestdrehzahl 0%. Im Bios kann ich nun einstellen, daß der Lüfter bis 50°C CPU-Temperatur 0% hat und dann erst hochläuft. Tatsächlich bedeutet 0% aber nicht "steht", sondern es werden ca. 230 rpm gemessen, was in etwa der Mindestdrehzahl laut Herstellerangaben entspricht.

Sehe ich es richtig, daß ich den Lüfter im DC-Betrieb komplett abschalten kann, während er im PWM-Betrieb immer mit der Mindestdrehzahl läuft?

Bei "normaler" Belastung, also im Internet surfen etc. schafft es der CPU-Lüfter selbst mit geringer Drehzahl die CPU kühl zu halten. Den Gehäuselüfter wollte ich nur einschalten bei hoher Last, z.B. wenn ich etwas encodiere.

Gruß

akapuma


----------



## Abductee (9. November 2020)

Das was du mit Abschalten meinst ist nicht das die Lüftersteuerung sagt: Lüfter aus
Du gehst mit der Spannung einfach so tief das der Motor nicht mehr genug Saft hat sich zu drehen.
Früher wollte man das eigentlich verhindern und ist eigentlich auch ein Vorteil von PWM.
Der Lüfter bekommt immer seine 12V und das Problem mit einer zu geringen Betriebsspannung gibts hier nicht.

Hörst du denn die ~200rpm der Gehäuselüfter?
Viele Bauteile am Mainboard sind dir sehr dankbar für einen minimalen Luftzug.
Auch die semi-passiven Grafikkarten halten so längere Zeit den Lüfter still.
Speziell die Browser können so manche Grafikkarte immer wieder mal zum kurzen Lüfteranspringen bringen.
(Stichwort GPU-Beschleunigung und CPU entlasten)


----------



## Fafafin (11. November 2020)

Bei PWM werden die 12V im Wechsel eingeschalten und ausgeschalten und zwar mit einer Frequenz von 25kHz (zulässig: 21...28 kHz). Das hat Intel 2004 so festgelegt und verlangt diese Art der Regelung für alle Intel-CPUs.
Der Vorteil zur Spannungsregelung ergibt sich recht einfach. Bei einer Spannungsabsenkung auf 80% reduziert sich auch der Strom in etwa auf den gleichen Wert. Damit ist die verfügbare Leistung (Produkt aus Spannung und Strom) und damit das verfügbare Drehmoment nur noch ca. 60-70%. Deshalb ist für Spannungsregelung meistens bei 50% Spannung Schluss, weil das Drehmoment dann irgendwann zu klein wird. Bei PWM mit voller Spannung gibt es im Gegensatz immer nur max. Drehmoment bei 12V oder eben gar kein Drehmoment bei 0V und das im Takt von 25kHz. Bei 25% 12V anliegend und 75% 0V anliegend beträgt das Drehmoment trotzdem ca. 25%. Daher ist die Regelung in einem weiten Bereich möglich. Einen Nachteil hat PWM aber auch: Der Lüfter wechselt ja permanent zwischen Vollgas und Vollbremsung, daher sind die Motorgeräusche des PWM-Modells (4-Pin) in der Regel deutlicher hörbar als die eines adäquaten DC-Modells (3-Pin). Deswegen setzen die Silent-Freaks insbesondere bei Gehäuse-Lüftern gern mal noch die 3-Pin-Typen ein.


----------



## DAU_0815 (12. November 2020)

Pent schrieb:


> Aber was ist davon nun eigentlich "besser"?


Es gibt nicht besser oder schlechter, es gibt nur unterschiedliche Eigenschaften

Der Vorteil von 4-PIN PWM ist:
- breiterer Regelbereich
- sicherer Anlauf
- günstigere Regelung auf dem Board, weil nur das Signal moduliert wird und keine Leistung geregelt wird

Vorteil 3-PIN DC
- Kein PWM Klackern


----------



## akapuma (16. November 2020)

Ich wundere mich, daß niemand antwortet - dabei war nur die Benachrichtigung aus ....

Ich kann meinen Lüfter ja auf 3 Arten konfigurieren:

1. PWM
Wie man rechts sehen kann, kann man den Bereich von 0% bis 100% ansteuern. Der Lüfter bleibt aber nie stehen, die Mindestdrehzahl beträgt, selbst bei 0%, 244 rpm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. DC ohne Lüfterstopp
Wie man rechts sieht fängt der Lüfter erst bei 28% = 580 rpm an zu drehen. Bereiche darunter sind verboten. Deshalb kann man sie im linken Diagramm nicht vorgeben, der untere Bereich ist rot markiert (die blauen Punkte kann man verschieben). Da die Mindestdrehzahl doppelt so hoch ist wie bei 1. sehe ich an sich keinen Vorteil, außer vielleicht das zuvor beschriebene PWM-Geräusch. Wobei der Hersteller mit folgendem Satz wirbt: " Der Motor erzeugt dank Sinus-Magnetisierung nur 5 % der Kommutationsschwingungen eines herkömmlichen Gleichstrommotors.". Ob das was damit zu tun hat?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3. DC mit Lüfterstopp
Im Prinzip wie 2.. Außer, daß bei Unterschreitung der von mir eingestellten 40°C nicht die Mindestdrehzahl von 580 rpm gehalten wird (wie bei 2,), sondern daß der Motor ausgeschaltet wird. Wie man sieht wird mein PC bei "normalem" Surfen auch mit ausgeschaltetem Gehäuselüfter nicht warm, deshalb bevorzuge ich diesen Modus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ich damit sagen wollte:

Im PWM-Modus kann ich den Lüfter auch bei niedriger Drehzahl laufen lassen, was bei DC nicht gelingt.
Im DC-Modus kann ich den Lüfter dafür ausschalten.

So verhält sich zumindest mein PC.

Gruß

akapuma


----------



## MDJ (18. November 2020)

akapuma schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen wollte:
> 
> Im PWM-Modus kann ich den Lüfter auch bei niedriger Drehzahl laufen lassen, was bei DC nicht gelingt.
> Im DC-Modus kann ich den Lüfter dafür ausschalten.
> ...


Auch mit PWM kann man Lüfter stehen lassen. Ist aber nicht zwingend mit jeder Software umsetzbar. Mit der Asus-Software ging das auch irgendwie, weis aber gerade nichtmehr, was man da einstellen musste.


----------



## akapuma (18. November 2020)

MDJ schrieb:


> Auch mit PWM kann man Lüfter stehen lassen. Ist aber nicht zwingend mit jeder Software umsetzbar.



Technisch ginge das, in dem dem PWM-Lüfter einfach die 12V abgeschaltet werden. Ich kann das leider nicht einstellen, weder im BIOS noch in der Software. Ich vermute, daß das vom Board abhängt. Das  Asus B450M-A ist ja eher ein einfacheres Board.

Die Mindestdrehzahl beim PWM-Lüfter Artic P12PWM von 580 rpm passt übrigens gut zu der vom Hersteller angegebenen Anlaufspannung von 3,9V:
3,9V / 12V x 1800rpm (Maximaldrehzahl) = 585 rpm.

Beim Artic F12PWM hätte das mit 6V Anlaufspannung wohl deutlich schlechter ausgesehen. 


Gruß

akapuma


----------



## DAU_0815 (21. November 2020)

akapuma schrieb:


> Technisch ginge das, in dem dem PWM-Lüfter einfach die 12V abgeschaltet werden. Ich kann das leider nicht einstellen, weder im BIOS noch in der Software. Ich vermute, daß das vom Board abhängt. Das  Asus B450M-A ist ja eher ein einfacheres Board.


Das liegt am Lüfter. Es gibt einige, die bis ca. 20% PWM Signal stehen bleiben, andere drehen auch bei 0%. Das bekommt man nur heraus, wenn man gute Tests liest. Aber die gibt es sehr selten

Z.B. hier ein 120mm Scythelüfter, da sieht man deutlich, dass er im PWM Midus ab ca. 20% keine weitere Drehzahlreduzierung zulässt, im DC Modus aber durchaus.

PWM Signal
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/3-2_tabelle-jpg.927912/ 

DC-Ansteuerung


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/3-3_tabelle-jpg.927913/


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2020)

Nur laufen DC Lüfter gerne mal nicht mit der geringen Drehzahl an.
Da musst du dann erstmal kurz hochregeln und dann wieder runter.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (21. November 2020)

DC/3-pin kann man ganz oldschool analog mit Potis regeln, wenn die PWM-Signale unerwünscht sind z.B. bei Messtechnik. Deshalb bieten eigentlich alle seriösen Hersteller die Modelle in beiden Varianten an. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass der Händler deines Vertrauens auch alle im Sortiment hat.
Wer schon länger mit PCs arbeitet kennt noch die Frühzeiten der Lüftersteuerung, wo die Lüfter erst einmal auf 100% nach dem Einschalten liefen und dann runterregelten. Das war mit nötig, um die Einschaltschwelle bei DC-Lüftern zu überschreiten um dann erst auf die temperaturabhängige Drehzahl herunter zu regeln.

Wenn PWM angeboten wird und dein Mainboard PWM nutzt ist das eigentlich immer die bessere Wahl. Das PWM-Klackern hat man eigentlich nur noch bei extrem billigen Lüftern mit schlechtem Lager. Sollte also keine hochsensible Technik in der Nähe sein, die durch PWM-Signale gestört wird oder kein "Handbetrieb" mit Poti erwünscht sein dann nimm PWM.


----------



## akapuma (21. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur laufen DC Lüfter gerne mal nicht mit der geringen Drehzahl an.


Laut den Kalibrierungen der ASUS-Software läuft mein Lüfter bei ca. 30% an. Ich habe mal 40% als Minimum eingestellt um das zu umgehen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Da musst du dann erstmal kurz hochregeln und dann wieder runter.


Das bietet die Software leider nicht an.



MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Wenn PWM angeboten wird und dein Mainboard PWM nutzt ist das eigentlich immer die bessere Wahl.


Nur kann ich den Gehäuselüfter dann nicht nicht ausschalten. Ich habe jetzt folgende Werte eingestellt:
- Aus bis 50°C.
- Start bei 50°C mit 40%, linear ansteigend bis 80% bei 70°C.
- Von 80% bei 70°C linear ansteigend bis 100% bei 75°C.

Der Gehäuselüfter läuft quasi nie, weil ich im normalen Betrieb immer unter 50°C CPU-Temperatur liege. Lediglich wenn ich Videos codiere (Youtube mit OpenShot) dann läuft mein Ryzen 5 3400G mit 3,7GHz Nennfrequenz und 65W  TDP im Boost-Mode bei gut 4GHz. Mein PWM-gesteuerter CPU-Kühler mit 130W TDP läuft mit 100%. Die CPU liegt dann um 70°C. Die Lüftersoftware empfiehlt maximal 75°C. Das ist die Situation, wo der Gehäuselüfter unterstützen soll. Wenn die CPU um 30°C-40°C rumdümpelt (Internet surfen, Mails schreiben etc.), dann brauche ich ihn nicht. Deshalb habe ich DC genommen.

Oben genannte Werte sind ohne Gehäuselüfter (100% CPU-Lüfter bei 70°C). Mit Gehäuselüfter drehen CPU- und Gehäuselüfter mit nur ca. 65%, die CPU-Temperatur liegt bei ca. 62°C, die Geräuschentwicklung ist mit 2 langsam drehenden Lüftern deutlich geringer als mit einem auf 100% drehenden CPU-Lüfter alleine.

Gruß

akapuma


----------



## DAU_0815 (21. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur laufen DC Lüfter gerne mal nicht mit der geringen Drehzahl an.
> Da musst du dann erstmal kurz hochregeln und dann wieder runter.


Oder, man hat ein Mainboard, was das macht. Mein Asrock Board macht genau das. Zwei Sekunden 12V und dann geht es runter. Sehr vernünftige Regelung. Mein Netzteil macht das auch so und dort kann man Lüfter auch sehr gut temperaturgeregelt anschließen. Je nach Netzteilbelastung werden sie dann schneller. Klappt auch sehr gut.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2020)

Ich hab dafür ne Lüftersteuerung, da kann ich alles bequem per Software einstellen.
Geht aber nur mit PWM.


----------

